# Must be mad



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Felsa 692 in this Allaine. Fairly standard 50s dial, I would have thought, and then a really odd 50s/60s sci-fi vibe to the numerals. Unfortunately, it runs briefly and stops, so that means an argument with the seller over their "working order" description.


----------



## Balaton1109 (Jul 5, 2015)

spinynorman said:


> Felsa 692 in this Allaine. Fairly standard 50s dial, I would have thought, and then a really odd 50s/60s sci-fi vibe to the numerals. Unfortunately, it runs briefly and stops, so that means an argument with the seller over their "working order" description.


 Will it keep running if hand-wound? If so, there could be problem with the auto-winding gears.

Has it been serviced recently? If not, it could just need a good COA,

Is it affected by orientation? If so, could be a balance staff issue.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Balaton1109 said:


> Will it keep running if hand-wound? If so, there could be problem with the auto-winding gears.
> 
> Has it been serviced recently? If not, it could just need a good COA,
> 
> Is it affected by orientation? If so, could be a balance staff issue.


 It ran for two hours on my desk, but lost 15 minutes and stopped when I put it on my wrist. Since then it's only run briefly in any orientation. It didn't have have much padding in the post, so I wonder if something got knocked out of place.


----------



## Balaton1109 (Jul 5, 2015)

spinynorman said:


> It ran for two hours on my desk, but lost 15 minutes and stopped when I put it on my wrist. Since then it's only run briefly in any orientation. It didn't have have much padding in the post, so I wonder if something got knocked out of place.


 It kinda sounds like something's been displaced, rather than dried up oils, or an auto-winding problem. Which leaves, perhaps, the staff or the balance wheel itself. I've lost track of how many of mine my sainted watchmaker has had to rectify over the years and because of the "throughput", his charge, if any, is usually nominal.

Anyway, worth having investigated if you want to keep the watch, maybe requesting some degree of refund from the seller based on his "working order" description. Mind you, it may have been working for him also during the time he was listing it for sale.

Hope it works out for you.

Regards.


----------



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

Have the mainspring checked. Many have set mainsprings.


----------



## tick-tock-tittle-tattle (Aug 4, 2018)

Balaton1109 said:


> Will it keep running if hand-wound? If so, there could be problem with the auto-winding gears.


 Same with my Colant Supermatic, also a Felsa movement. A good service sould resolve the issue.

Finders crossed :biggrin:


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Balaton1109 said:


> maybe requesting some degree of refund from the seller based on his "working order"


 We've agreed a partial refund. Now to get it working.



simon2 said:


> Have the mainspring checked. Many have set mainsprings.


 Is it OK to send it over to you? Probably later this week.


----------



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

I will service and examine the quality of the mainspring. Send when you are ready. Regards Simon..


----------



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

Watch has arrived. Will report back, soon. Regards Simon.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Yes dear @spinynorman, I have quite often had the problem of sellers assuring me that a watch is working fine only to discover that the watch gives up the ghost almost as soon as I get it home or works intermittently or for a few hours at a time before stopping. One dealer who shall not be named but who specialised in watches in a respectable collectors' emporium played this trick too many times on customers and angered the proprietors of the place when watches kept being returned as faulty. I myself fell victim of this guy and stopped buying anything from him.


----------

